# GuruDuarai Hoi Sojhi Paaisee



## Sardara123 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Soohee, First Mehl*:
That vessel alone is pure, which is pleasing to Him.
The filthiest vessel does not become pure, simply by being washed.
Through the Gurdwara, the Guru's Gate, one obtains understanding.
By being washed through this Gate, it becomes pure.
The Lord Himself sets the standards to differentiate between the dirty and the pure.
Do not think that you will automatically find a place of rest hereafter.
According to the actions one has committed, so does the mortal become.
He Himself bestows the Ambrosial Name of the Lord.
Such a mortal departs with honor and renown; his life is embellished and redeemed, and the trumpets resound with his glory.
Why speak of poor mortals? His glory shall echo throughout the three worlds.
O Nanak, he himself shall be enraptured, and he shall save his entire ancestry. ||1||4||6||


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 6, 2008)

*Gurdwara, the Guru's Gate*

Is this the gurdwara we go to to listen to kirtan and have langgar ?


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 6, 2008)

Guru da dar is where Guru is.

What about those eyes which see Guru everywhere within and without?


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 6, 2008)

So It's a subjective reality, not an objective reality.

Here are some definitions :-

Subjective reality is an integrated belief system where consciousness and awareness are primary. They are the container in which everything else exists. And I do mean EVERYTHING.
In a truly subjective universe, there is nothing outside your own consciousness — no world, no bodies, no brain. Suppose I ask you the question, “If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make a sound?” With an objective belief structure, you might say yes, but you might also say no, depending on your views on quantum physics. However, if you believed in subjective reality, you have to reject the question entirely. You’d say that there’s no such thing as a tree outside your awareness. That tree doesn’t even exist. Nor does the forest for that matter. If you are not there to observe it, it doesn’t exist at all. Without consciousness there is no existence.


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sardara123 said:


> Guru da dar is where Guru is.
> 
> What about those eyes which see Guru everywhere within and without?



Can I also say that this is Gurbani (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji) ?


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 6, 2008)

Further reading on Objective and Subjective.

Objective & Subjective - by Harry Palmer


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 6, 2008)

> Can I also say that this is Gurbani (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji) ?


 
Believing is seeing.


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In relation to the first shabad posted my reasoning: - Guru ji' Gate is Guru's Bachan (Gurbani - Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji). Our "mind" needs to be washed to realise God in us and around us.


ਭਨਤਿ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਕਰੇ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
bhanath naanak karae veechaar ||
Prays Nanak, practice contemplation,

ਸਾਚੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਿਉ ਧਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
saachee baanee sio dhharae piaar ||
and enshrine love for the True Word of His Bani.

ਤਾ ਕੋ ਪਾਵੈ ਮੋਖ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥ 
thaa ko paavai mokh dhuaar ||
Then, you shall find the Gate of Salvation.
( Ang 661)



ਬਾਣੀ ਰੋਕਿਆ ਰਹੈ ਦੁਆਰ ॥ 
baanee rokiaa rehai dhuaar ||
Restrained by Gurbani, the mind remains indoors;
ਤਉ ਮਨੁ ਮਤਵਾਰੋ ਪੀਵਨਹਾਰ ॥੨॥ 
tho man mathavaaro peevanehaar ||2||
drinking in this Nectar, it is intoxicated. ||2||
(Ang 344)



ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਹਨ ਮਲਨ ਦਹਨ ਲਹਨ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲੇ ਆਨ ਨਹੀ ਉਪਾਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
prabh kehan malan dhehan lehan gur milae aan nehee oupaao ||1|| rehaao ||
Speaking of God, filth and pollution are burnt away; This comes by meeting with the Guru, and not by any other efforts. ||1||Pause||
(ang 1305)


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 6, 2008)

_*and enshrine love for the True Word of His Bani.*_
_*Then, you shall find the Gate of Salvation.*_

Kaur 1 Ji,



_*What is the True Word of His Bani ?*_


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 6, 2008)

kaur-1 said:


> In relation to the first shabad posted my reasoning: - Guru ji' Gate is Guru's Bachan (Gurbani - Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji). Our "mind" needs to be washed to realise God in us and around us.
> 
> 
> ਭਨਤਿ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਕਰੇ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥
> ...


 
It is obvious that you believe Guru Granth Ji 'Guru ji'.
So Gurbani being The Guru, we need to believe every word of Gurbani to be the ultimate truth. As a Gursikh we need to believe it and live it practically.

Gurbani tells us:
Guru and God- no difference.
Bani Nirankaar.
Bani - the Truth(Sat).
Bani-Akath Ki katha.
and much more. 

If we start believing the teachings of Guru Ji/God/Nirankaar/Bani and make them our way of life! ( my Guru says so: it got to be true)

Untill we believe it without any reasoning, we can't live it, so can't see it. 

Please consider I am not arguing, I only said what I understand and believe.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 6, 2008)

<> siq nwmu krqw purKu inrBau inrvYru Akwl mUriq AjUnI sYBM gur pRswid ]
rwgu iblwvlu mhlw 1 caupdy Gru 1 ]
qU sulqwnu khw hau mIAw qyrI kvn vfweI ]
jo qU dyih su khw suAwmI mY mUrK khxu n jweI ]1]
qyry gux gwvw dyih buJweI ]
jYsy sc mih rhau rjweI ]1] rhwau ]
jo ikCu hoAw sBu ikCu quJ qy qyrI sB AsnweI ]
qyrw AMqu n jwxw myry swihb mY AMDuly ikAw cqurweI ]2]
ikAw hau kQI kQy kiQ dyKw mY AkQu n kQnw jweI ]
jo quDu BwvY soeI AwKw iqlu qyrI vifAweI ]3]
eyqy kUkr hau bygwnw Baukw iesu qn qweI ]
Bgiq hIxu nwnku jy hoiegw qw KsmY nwau n jweI ]4]1]


One Universal Creator God. Truth Is The Name. Creative Being Personified. No Fear. No Hatred. Image Of The Undying. Beyond Birth. Self-Existent. By Guru's Grace:
Raag Bilaaval, First Mehl, Chau-Padas, First House:
You are the Emperor, and I call You a chief - how does this add to Your greatness?
As You permit me, I praise You, O Lord and Master; I am ignorant, and I cannot chant Your Praises. ||1||
Please bless me with such understanding, that I may sing Your Glorious Praises.
May I dwell in Truth, according to Your Will. ||1||Pause||
Whatever has happened, has all come from You. You are All-knowing.
Your limits cannot be known, O my Lord and Master; I am blind - what wisdom do I have? ||2||
What should I say? While talking, I talk of seeing, but I cannot describe the indescribable.
As it pleases Your Will, I speak; it is just the tiniest bit of Your greatness. ||3||
Among so many dogs, I am an outcast; I bark for my body's belly.
Without devotional worship, O Nanak, even so, still, my Master's Name does not leave me. ||4||1||


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 6, 2008)

iblwvlu mhlw 1 ]
mnu mMdru qnu vys klµdru Gt hI qIriQ nwvw ]
eyku sbdu myrY pRwin bsqu hY bwhuiV jnim n Awvw ]1]
mnu byiDAw dieAwl syqI myrI mweI ]
kauxu jwxY pIr prweI ]
hm nwhI icMq prweI ]1] rhwau ]
Agm Agocr AlK Apwrw icMqw krhu hmwrI ]
jil Qil mhIAil Birpuir lIxw Git Git joiq qum@wrI ]2]
isK miq sB buiD qum@wrI mMidr Cwvw qyry ]
quJ ibnu Avru n jwxw myry swihbw gux gwvw inq qyry ]3]
jIA jMq siB srix qum@wrI srb icMq quDu pwsy ]
jo quDu BwvY soeI cMgw iek nwnk kI Ardwsy ]4]2]


Bilaawal, First Mehl:
My mind is the temple, and my body is the simple cloth of the humble seeker; deep within my heart, I bathe at the sacred shrine.
The One Word of the Shabad abides within my mind; I shall not come to be born again. ||1||
My mind is pierced through by the Merciful Lord, O my mother!
Who can know the pain of another?
I think of none other than the Lord. ||1||Pause||
O Lord, inaccessible, unfathomable, invisible and infinite: please, take care of me!
In the water, on the land and in sky, You are totally pervading. Your Light is in each and every heart. ||2||
All teachings, instructions and understandings are Yours; the mansions and sanctuaries are Yours as well.
Without You, I know no other, O my Lord and Master; I continually sing Your Glorious Praises. ||3||
All beings and creatures seek the Protection of Your Sanctuary; all thought of their care rests with You.
That which pleases Your Will is good; this alone is Nanak's prayer. ||4||2||


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaBtoCNTxgw


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 6, 2008)

But all that Kaur-1 has stated seems totally relevant. She is also in all praise of bani and the cleanliness of mind that is most essential for us to be receptive to all that is HIS gifts.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

Sardara123 said:


> *Untill we believe it without any reasoning, we can't live it, so can't see it. *
> 
> *Please consider I am not arguing, I only said what I understand and believe.*




Subjective again. Palmer wrote subjective = belief > Experience

If we only believe in the instructions of Gurbani, without further delving in experiences, how would one have real satsang then? Aren't we supposed to compare notes about subjevtivity like Word of the True Bani, Anhad Shabad, etc ?

Does this right only belong to the cults ?


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

naamjap Ji,

1. Cults these days are trying very hard to prove Gurbani wrong by comparing it with other philosophies- great work.

2. This is Gurmat Vichaar section, hope you have checked it. It seems like you are disscussing- Sardara verses Palmer etc.:down:, not the right place. 

3. You want to prove my understanding of Gurbani to be wrong Please quote Gurbani, not Palmer.

Thanks.



gauVI mhlw 5 ]
shij smwieE dyv ]
mo kau siqgur Bey dieAwl dyv ]1] rhwau ]
kwit jyvrI kIE dwsro sMqn thlwieE ]
eyk nwm ko QIE pUjwrI mo kau Acrju gurih idKwieE ]1]
BieE pRgwsu srb aujIAwrw gur igAwnu mnih pRgtwieE ]
AMimRqu nwmu pIE mnu iqRpiqAw AnBY ThrwieE ]2]
mwin AwigAw srb suK pwey dUKh Twau gvwieE ]
jau supRsMn Bey pRB Twkur sBu Awnd rUpu idKwieE ]3]
nw ikCu Awvq nw ikCu jwvq sBu Kylu kIE hir rwieE ]
khu nwnk Agm Agm hY Twkur Bgq tyk hir nwieE ]4]15]136]


Gauree, Fifth Mehl:
I am intuitively absorbed in the Divine Lord.
The Divine True Guru has become Merciful to me. ||1||Pause||
Cutting away the halter, He has made me His slave, and now I work for the Saints.
I have become a worshipper of the One Name; the Guru has shown me this amazing wonder. ||1||
The Divine Light has dawned, and everything is illuminated; the Guru has revealed this spiritual wisdom to my mind.
Drinking deeply of the Ambrosial Naam, the Name of the Lord, my mind is satisfied, and my fears have been vanquished. ||2||
Accepting the Command of the Lord's Will, I have found total peace; the home of suffering has been destroyed.
When God, our Lord and Master was totally pleased, He revealed everything in the form of ecstasy. ||3||
Nothing comes, and nothing goes; this play is all set in motion by the Lord, the Sovereign King.
Says Nanak, our Lord and Master is inaccessible and unfathomable. The Lord's devotees take His Name as their Support. ||4||15||136||


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

Pray for Truth and Saysatsriakaal,

Kaur 1 Ji and Sardara Ji,

_*What is the True Word of His Bani ?*_

This is not a cult question !!!
It's a query from a translation of a Gurbani verse.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

The True Name is the Ambrosial Nectar; no one can describe it.


The Gift is in the Hands of the Great Giver. At the Guru's Door, in the Gurdwara, it is received. 



isrIrwgu mhlw 1 ]
hir hir jphu ipAwirAw gurmiq ly hir boil ]
mnu sc ksvtI lweIAY qulIAY pUrY qoil ]
kImiq iknY n pweIAY ird mwxk moil Amoil ]1]
BweI ry hir hIrw gur mwih ]
sqsMgiq sqguru pweIAY Aihinis sbid slwih ]1] rhwau ]
scu vKru Dnu rwis lY pweIAY gur prgwis ]
ijau Agin mrY jil pwieAY iqau iqRsnw dwsin dwis ]
jm jMdwru n lgeI ieau Baujlu qrY qrwis ]2]
gurmuiK kUVu n BwveI sic rqy sc Bwie ]
swkq scu n BwveI kUVY kUVI pWie ]
sic rqy guir myilAY scy sic smwie ]3]
mn mih mwxku lwlu nwmu rqnu pdwrQu hIru ]
scu vKru Dnu nwmu hY Git Git gihr gMBIru ]
nwnk gurmuiK pweIAY dieAw kry hir hIru ]4]21]




isrIrwgu mhlw 3 Gru 1
<> siqgur pRswid ]
hau siqguru syvI Awpxw iek min iek iciq Bwie ]
siqguru mn kwmnw qIrQu hY ijs no dyie buJwie ]
mn icMidAw vru pwvxw jo ieCY so Plu pwie ]
nwau iDAweIAY nwau mMgIAY nwmy shij smwie ]1]
mn myry hir rsu cwKu iqK jwie ]
ijnI gurmuiK cwiKAw shjy rhy smwie ]1] rhwau ]
ijnI siqguru syivAw iqnI pwieAw nwmu inDwnu ]
AMqir hir rsu riv rihAw cUkw min AiBmwnu ]
ihrdY kmlu pRgwisAw lwgw shij iDAwnu ]
mnu inrmlu hir riv rihAw pwieAw drgih mwnu ]2]
siqguru syvin Awpxw qy ivrly sMswir ]
haumY mmqw mwir kY hir rwiKAw aur Dwir ]
hau iqn kY bilhwrxY ijnw nwmy lgw ipAwru ]
syeI suKIey chu jugI ijnw nwmu AKutu Apwru ]3]
gur imilAY nwmu pweIAY cUkY moh ipAws ]
hir syqI mnu riv rihAw Gr hI mwih audwsu ]
ijnw hir kw swdu AwieAw hau iqn bilhwrY jwsu ]
nwnk ndrI pweIAY scu nwmu guxqwsu ]4]1]34]



isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
hir Bgqw hir Dnu rwis hY gur pUiC krih vwpwru ]
hir nwmu slwhin sdw sdw vKru hir nwmu ADwru ]
guir pUrY hir nwmu idRVwieAw hir Bgqw Aqutu BMfwru ]1]
BweI ry iesu mn kau smJwie ]
ey mn Awlsu ikAw krih gurmuiK nwmu iDAwie ]1] rhwau ]
hir Bgiq hir kw ipAwru hY jy gurmuiK kry bIcwru ]
pwKMif Bgiq n hoveI duibDw bolu KuAwru ]
so jnu rlwieAw nw rlY ijsu AMqir ibbyk bIcwru ]2]
so syvku hir AwKIAY jo hir rwKY auir Dwir ]
mnu qnu saupy AwgY Dry haumY ivchu mwir ]
Dnu gurmuiK so prvwxu hY ij kdy n AwvY hwir ]3]
krim imlY qw pweIAY ivxu krmY pwieAw n jwie ]
lK caurwsIh qrsdy ijsu myly so imlY hir Awie ]
nwnk gurmuiK hir pwieAw sdw hir nwim smwie ]4]6]39]


sRIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
mnmuKu moih ivAwipAw bYrwgu audwsI n hoie ]
sbdu n cInY sdw duKu hir drgih piq Koie ]
haumY gurmuiK KoeIAY nwim rqy suKu hoie ]1]
myry mn Aihinis pUir rhI inq Awsw ]
sqguru syiv mohu prjlY Gr hI mwih audwsw ]1] rhwau ]
gurmuiK krm kmwvY ibgsY hir bYrwgu Anµdu ]
Aihinis Bgiq kry idnu rwqI haumY mwir incMdu ]
vfY Bwig sqsMgiq pweI hir pwieAw shij Anµdu ]2]
so swDU bYrwgI soeI ihrdY nwmu vswey ]
AMqir lwig n qwmsu mUly ivchu Awpu gvwey ]
nwmu inDwnu sqgurU idKwilAw hir rsu pIAw AGwey ]3]
ijin iknY pwieAw swDsMgqI pUrY Bwig bYrwig ]
mnmuK iPrih n jwxih sqguru haumY AMdir lwig ]
nwnk sbid rqy hir nwim rMgwey ibnu BY kyhI lwig ]4]8]41]



isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
Gr hI saudw pweIAY AMqir sB vQu hoie ]
iKnu iKnu nwmu smwlIAY gurmuiK pwvY koie ]
nwmu inDwnu AKutu hY vfBwig prwpiq hoie ]1]
myry mn qij inMdw haumY AhMkwru ]
hir jIau sdw iDAwie qU gurmuiK eykMkwru ]1] rhwau ]
gurmuKw ky muK aujly gur sbdI bIcwir ]
hliq pliq suKu pwiedy jip jip irdY murwir ]
Gr hI ivic mhlu pwieAw gur sbdI vIcwir ]2]
sqgur qy jo muh Pyrih mQy iqn kwly ]
Anidnu duK kmwvdy inq johy jm jwly ]
supnY suKu n dyKnI bhu icMqw prjwly ]3]
sBnw kw dwqw eyku hY Awpy bKs kryie ]
khxw ikCU n jwveI ijsu BwvY iqsu dyie ]
nwnk gurmuiK pweIAY Awpy jwxY soie ]4]9]42]



isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
qRY gux mwieAw mohu hY gurmuiK cauQw pdu pwie ]
kir ikrpw mylwieAnu hir nwmu visAw min Awie ]
poqY ijn kY puMnu hY iqn sqsMgiq mylwie ]1]
BweI ry gurmiq swic rhwau ]
swco swcu kmwvxw swcY sbid imlwau ]1] rhwau ]
ijnI nwmu pCwixAw iqn ivthu bil jwau ]
Awpu Coif crxI lgw clw iqn kY Bwie ]
lwhw hir hir nwmu imlY shjy nwim smwie ]2]
ibnu gur mhlu n pweIAY nwmu n prwpiq hoie ]
AYsw sqguru loiV lhu ijdU pweIAY scu soie ]
Asur sMGwrY suiK vsY jo iqsu BwvY su hoie ]3]
jyhw sqguru kir jwixAw qyho jyhw suKu hoie ]
eyhu shsw mUly nwhI Bwau lwey jnu koie ]
nwnk eyk joiq duie mUrqI sbid imlwvw hoie ]4]11]44]


isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
goivdu guxI inDwnu hY AMqu n pwieAw jwie ]
kQnI bdnI n pweIAY haumY ivchu jwie ]
sqguir imilAY sd BY rcY Awip vsY min Awie ]1]
BweI ry gurmuiK bUJY koie ]
ibnu bUJy krm kmwvxy jnmu pdwrQu Koie ]1] rhwau ]
ijnI cwiKAw iqnI swdu pwieAw ibnu cwKy Brim Bulwie ]
AMimRqu swcw nwmu hY khxw kCU n jwie ]
pIvq hU prvwxu BieAw pUrY sbid smwie ]2]
Awpy dyie q pweIAY horu krxw ikCU n jwie ]
dyvx vwly kY hiQ dwiq hY gurU duAwrY pwie ]
jyhw kIqonu qyhw hoAw jyhy krm kmwie ]3]
jqu squ sMjmu nwmu hY ivxu nwvY inrmlu n hoie ]
pUrY Bwig nwmu min vsY sbid imlwvw hoie ]
nwnk shjy hI rMig vrqdw hir gux pwvY soie ]4]17]50]



The True Name is the Ambrosial Nectar; no one can describe it.


The Gift is in the Hands of the Great Giver. At the Guru's Door, in the Gurdwara, it is received.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
goivdu guxI inDwnu hY AMqu n pwieAw jwie ]
kQnI bdnI n pweIAY haumY ivchu jwie ]
sqguir imilAY sd BY rcY Awip vsY min Awie ]1]
BweI ry gurmuiK bUJY koie ]
ibnu bUJy krm kmwvxy jnmu pdwrQu Koie ]1] rhwau ]
ijnI cwiKAw iqnI swdu pwieAw ibnu cwKy Brim Bulwie ]
AMimRqu swcw nwmu hY khxw kCU n jwie ]
pIvq hU prvwxu BieAw pUrY sbid smwie ]2]
Awpy dyie q pweIAY horu krxw ikCU n jwie ]
dyvx vwly kY hiQ dwiq hY gurU duAwrY pwie ]
jyhw kIqonu qyhw hoAw jyhy krm kmwie ]3]
jqu squ sMjmu nwmu hY ivxu nwvY inrmlu n hoie ]
pUrY Bwig nwmu min vsY sbid imlwvw hoie ]
nwnk shjy hI rMig vrqdw hir gux pwvY soie ]4]17]50]


Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
The Lord of the Universe is the Treasure of Excellence; His limits cannot be found.
He is not obtained by mouthing mere words, but by rooting out ego from within.
Meeting the True Guru, one is permeated forever with the Fear of God, who Himself comes to dwell within the mind. ||1||
O Siblings of Destiny, one who becomes Gurmukh and understands this is very rare.
To act without understanding is to lose the treasure of this human life. ||1||Pause||
Those who have tasted it, enjoy its flavor; without tasting it, they wander in doubt, lost and deceived.
The True Name is the Ambrosial Nectar; no one can describe it.
Drinking it in, one becomes honorable, absorbed in the Perfect Word of the Shabad. ||2||
He Himself gives, and then we receive. Nothing else can be done.
The Gift is in the Hands of the Great Giver. At the Guru's Door, in the Gurdwara, it is received.
Whatever He does, comes to pass. All act according to His Will. ||3||
The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is abstinence, truthfulness, and self-restraint. Without the Name, no one becomes pure.
Through perfect good fortune, the Naam comes to abide within the mind. Through the Shabad, we merge into Him.
O Nanak, one who lives in intuitive peace and poise, imbued with the Lord's Love, obtains the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||4||17||50||


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
kWieAw swDY aurD qpu krY ivchu haumY n jwie ]
AiDAwqm krm jy kry nwmu n kb hI pwie ]
gur kY sbid jIvqu mrY hir nwmu vsY min Awie ]1]
suix mn myry Bju sqgur srxw ]
gur prswdI CutIAY ibKu Bvjlu sbid gur qrxw ]1] rhwau ]
qRY gux sBw Dwqu hY dUjw Bwau ivkwru ]
pMifqu pVY bMDn moh bwDw nh bUJY ibiKAw ipAwir ]
sqguir imilAY iqRkutI CUtY cauQY pid mukiq duAwru ]2]
gur qy mwrgu pweIAY cUkY mohu gubwru ]
sbid mrY qw auDrY pwey moK duAwru ]
gur prswdI imil rhY scu nwmu krqwru ]3]
iehu mnUAw Aiq sbl hY Cfy n ikqY aupwie ]
dUjY Bwie duKu lwiedw bhuqI dyie sjwie ]
nwnk nwim lgy sy aubry haumY sbid gvwie ]4]18]51]


Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
You may torment your body with extremes of self-discipline, practice intensive meditation and hang upside-down, but your ego will not be eliminated from within.
You may perform religious rituals, and still never obtain the Naam, the Name of the Lord.
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, remain dead while yet alive, and the Name of the Lord shall come to dwell within the mind. ||1||
Listen, O my mind: hurry to the Protection of the Guru's Sanctuary.
By Guru's Grace you shall be saved. Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, you shall cross over the terrifying world-ocean of poison. ||1||Pause||
Everything under the influence of the three qualities shall perish; the love of duality is corrupting.
The Pandits, the religious scholars, read the scriptures, but they are trapped in the bondage of emotional attachment. In love with evil, they do not understand.
Meeting the Guru, the bondage of the three qualities is cut away, and in the fourth state, the Door of Liberation is attained. ||2||
Through the Guru, the Path is found, and the darkness of emotional attachment is dispelled.
If one dies through the Shabad, then salvation is obtained, and one finds the Door of Liberation.
By Guru's Grace, one remains blended with the True Name of the Creator. ||3||
This mind is very powerful; we cannot escape it just by trying.
In the love of duality, people suffer in pain, condemned to terrible punishment.
O Nanak, those who are attached to the Naam are saved; through the Shabad, their ego is banished. ||4||18||51||


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

Sardara Ji,

If a person is interested in Sikhism and asks the same question, then I suppose we cannot answer it - simply because our blind faith (belief) exceeds our experience. 

So what's the reason for them to come into Sikhism - even idol worshippers have blind faith.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
iksu hau syvI ikAw jpu krI sqgur pUCau jwie ]
sqgur kw Bwxw mMin leI ivchu Awpu gvwie ]
eyhw syvw cwkrI nwmu vsY min Awie ]
nwmY hI qy suKu pweIAY scY sbid suhwie ]1]
mn myry Anidnu jwgu hir cyiq ]
AwpxI KyqI riK lY kUMj pVYgI Kyiq ]1] rhwau ]
mn kIAw ieCw pUrIAw sbid rihAw BrpUir ]
BY Bwie Bgiq krih idnu rwqI hir jIau vyKY sdw hdUir ]
scY sbid sdw mnu rwqw BRmu gieAw srIrhu dUir ]
inrmlu swihbu pwieAw swcw guxI ghIru ]2]
jo jwgy sy aubry sUqy gey muhwie ]
scw sbdu n pCwixE supnw gieAw ivhwie ]
suM\y Gr kw pwhuxw ijau AwieAw iqau jwie ]
mnmuK jnmu ibrQw gieAw ikAw muhu dysI jwie ]3]
sB ikCu Awpy Awip hY haumY ivic khnu n jwie ]
gur kY sbid pCwxIAY duKu haumY ivchu gvwie ]
sqguru syvin Awpxw hau iqn kY lwgau pwie ]
nwnk dir scY sicAwr hih hau iqn bilhwrY jwau ]4]21]54]



Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
Whom shall I serve? What shall I chant? I will go and ask the Guru.
I will accept the Will of the True Guru, and eradicate selfishness from within.
By this work and service, the Naam shall come to dwell within my mind.
Through the Naam, peace is obtained; I am adorned and embellished by the True Word of the Shabad. ||1||
O my mind, remain awake and aware night and day, and think of the Lord.
Protect your crops, or else the birds shall descend on your farm. ||1||Pause||
The desires of the mind are fulfilled, when one is filled to overflowing with the Shabad.
One who fears, loves, and is devoted to the Dear Lord day and night, sees Him always close at hand.
Doubt runs far away from the bodies of those, whose minds remain forever attuned to the True Word of the Shabad.
The Immaculate Lord and Master is found. He is True; He is the Ocean of Excellence. ||2||
Those who remain awake and aware are saved, while those who sleep are plundered.
They do not recognize the True Word of the Shabad, and like a dream, their lives fade away.
Like guests in a deserted house, they leave just exactly as they have come.
The life of the self-willed manmukh passes uselessly. What face will he show when he passes beyond? ||3||
God Himself is everything; those who are in their ego cannot even speak of this.
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, He is realized, and the pain of egotism is eradicated from within.
I fall at the feet of those who serve their True Guru.
O Nanak, I am a sacrifice to those who are found to be true in the True Court. ||4||21||54||


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

namjap said:


> Sardara Ji,
> 
> If a person is interested in Sikhism and asks the same question, then I suppose we cannot answer it - simply because our blind faith (belief) exceeds our experience.
> 
> So what's the reason for them to come into Sikhism - even idol worshippers have blind faith.


 

naamjap ji, 

what question?


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

mwJ mhlw 3 ]
Awpy rMgy shij suBwey ]
gur kY sbid hir rMgu cVwey ]
mnu qnu rqw rsnw rMig clUlI BY Bwie rMgu cVwvixAw ]1]
hau vwrI jIau vwrI inrBau mMin vswvixAw ]
gur ikrpw qy hir inrBau iDAwieAw ibKu Baujlu sbid qrwvixAw ]1] rhwau ]
mnmuK mugD krih cqurweI ]
nwqw Doqw Qwie n pweI ]
jyhw AwieAw qyhw jwsI kir Avgx pCoqwvixAw ]2]
mnmuK AMDy ikCU n sUJY ]
mrxu ilKwie Awey nhI bUJY ]
mnmuK krm kry nhI pwey ibnu nwvY jnmu gvwvixAw ]3]
scu krxI sbdu hY swru ]
pUrY guir pweIAY moK duAwru ]
Anidnu bwxI sbid suxwey sic rwqy rMig rMgwvixAw ]4]
rsnw hir ris rwqI rMgu lwey ]
mnu qnu moihAw shij suBwey ]
shjy pRIqmu ipAwrw pwieAw shjy shij imlwvixAw ]5]
ijsu AMdir rMgu soeI gux gwvY ]
gur kY sbid shjy suiK smwvY ]
hau bilhwrI sdw iqn ivthu gur syvw icqu lwvixAw ]6]
scw sco sic pqIjY ]
gur prswdI AMdru BIjY ]
bYis suQwin hir gux gwvih Awpy kir siq mnwvixAw ]7]
ijs no ndir kry so pwey ]
gur prswdI haumY jwey ]
nwnk nwmu vsY mn AMqir dir scY soBw pwvixAw ]8]8]9]



Maajh, Third Mehl:
He Himself imbues us with His Love, with effortless ease.
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, we are dyed in the color of the Lord's Love.
This mind and body are so imbued, and this tongue is dyed in the deep crimson color of the poppy. Through the Love and the Fear of God, we are dyed in this color. ||1||
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who enshrine the Fearless Lord within their minds.
By Guru's Grace, I meditate on the Fearless Lord; the Shabad has carried me across the poisonous world-ocean. ||1||Pause||
The idiotic self-willed manmukhs try to be clever,
but in spite of their bathing and washing, they shall not be acceptable.
As they came, so shall they go, regretting the mistakes they made. ||2||
The blind, self-willed manmukhs do not understand anything;
death was pre-ordained for them when they came into the world, but they do not understand.
The self-willed manmukhs may practice religious rituals, but they do not obtain the Name; without the Name, they lose this life in vain. ||3||
The practice of Truth is the essence of the Shabad.
Through the Perfect Guru, the gate of salvation is found.
So, night and day, listen to the Word of the Guru's Bani, and the Shabad. Let yourself be colored by this love. ||4||
The tongue, imbued with the Lord's Essence, delights in His Love.
My mind and body are enticed by the Lord's Sublime Love.
I have easily obtained my Darling Beloved; I am intuitively absorbed in celestial peace. ||5||
Those who have the Lord's Love within, sing His Glorious Praises;
through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, they are intuitively absorbed in celestial peace.
I am forever a sacrifice to those who dedicate their consciousness to the Guru's Service. ||6||
The True Lord is pleased with Truth, and only Truth.
By Guru's Grace, one's inner being is deeply imbued with His Love.
Sitting in that blessed place, sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, who Himself inspires us to accept His Truth. ||7||
That one, upon whom the Lord casts His Glance of Grace, obtains it.
By Guru's Grace, egotism departs.
O Nanak, that one, within whose mind the Name dwells, is honored in the True Court. ||8||8||9||


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 7, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​SGGS JI
ANG 60​SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਨ ਊਪਜੈ ਹਉਮੈ ਮੈਲੁ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
bin gur preeth n oopajai houmai mail n jaae ||
Without the Guru, love does not well up, and the filth of egotism does not depart.


ਸੋਹੰ ਆਪੁ ਪਛਾਣੀਐ ਸਬਦਿ ਭੇਦਿ ਪਤੀਆਇ ॥ 
sohan aap pashhaaneeai sabadh bhaedh patheeaae ||
One who recognizes within himself that, ""He is me"", and who is pierced through by the Shabad, is satisfied.


ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਆਪੁ ਪਛਾਣੀਐ ਅਵਰ ਕਿ ਕਰੇ ਕਰਾਇ ॥੯॥ 
guramukh aap pashhaaneeai avar k karae karaae ||9||
When one becomes Gurmukh and realizes his own self, what more is there left to do or have done? ||9||


ਮਿਲਿਆ ਕਾ ਕਿਆ ਮੇਲੀਐ ਸਬਦਿ ਮਿਲੇ ਪਤੀਆਇ ॥ 
miliaa kaa kiaa maeleeai sabadh milae patheeaae ||
Why speak of union to those who are already united with the Lord? Receiving the Shabad, they are satisfied.


ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਸੋਝੀ ਨਾ ਪਵੈ ਵੀਛੁੜਿ ਚੋਟਾ ਖਾਇ ॥ 
manamukh sojhee naa pavai veeshhurr chottaa khaae ||
The self-willed manmukhs do not understand; separated from Him, they endure beatings.


ਨਾਨਕ ਦਰੁ ਘਰੁ ਏਕੁ ਹੈ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਦੂਜੀ ਜਾਇ ॥੧੦॥੧੧॥ 
naanak dhar ghar eaek hai avar n dhoojee jaae ||10||11||
O Nanak, there is only the one door to His Home; there is no other place at all. ||10||11||​ 


Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan​Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa​Gurbani Gavo Bhaee​charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

Pray for Truth and Say Satsriakaal

Dear All and Sardar Jee,

I was expecting an answer like yes or no for the first question :

Gurdwara, the Guru's Gate

Is this the gurdwara we go to to listen to kirtan and have langgar ?


The Second question is :

What is the True Word of His Bani ?


Definition. 

If you're going to give me more gurbani verses, you'll be confusing me because all I would do is read and read without understanding it. 

Suneai manneai mann keeta bhaou.......

I need to hear from someone who's got real experience. No need to be shy about it. God won't penalise you for trying to explain your experiences. 

There are many who have experienced and explained in their own words their findings about what gurbani explains in poetic form.


THE OBJECTIVE AND SUBJECTIVE ASPECTS OF NAAM 
This Principle has two aspects, the one objective and the other subjective. The objective refers to the various qualities pertaining to His manifestations. It has its own use which will be dealt with later under the heading of Simran. The subjective is the "quintessential reality" which is at the core of all religious books. Without it there can be no creation, no spiritual advancement. Without it, nothing whatsoever can come into existence. This can be understood by a simple example, say that of water. The word "water" is the name, and not the thing itself which it represents. Just the same, Naam or Word, has its two aspects: one the name and the second the "conscious spirit" it represents--working at the back of all creation. It is very difficult to describe this in words. 
The Naam, or the subjective Reality or Word, had been there from the very beginning, and was there before the creation. It was a "Nameless-Something" which was God, from whose Conscious Manifestation a wish projected, accompanied by vibration which expressed itself in Sound and Light Principles. As the conscious current flowed down, it formed spiritual planes. With its further descent, it became the source of creation of the spiritual-material and the material planes. This Current-Consciousness emanated from God and is the Creator and Sustainer of all the universe with various planes and sub-planes. The term Shabd or Word as used by Nanak, signifies that Spiritual Current which expresses itself in Light Principle and resounds in fullness in its subtle spiritual planes. This Naam or Word helps in the elevation and edification of spirit, which being essentially of the same substance as Naam, is attracted by the latter, for "Spirit is the Breath of God"-(Bible). "It is the soul of God" -(Quran). All the saints of the world who came either before or after Guru Nanak, have sung the praises of this creative Life Principle or Word. A few quotations will enable the reader to be convinced of this basic Truth as given in all the religious books. 


EVIDENCES FROM THE VARIOUS RELIGIONS 
Christianity: Saint John has stated in his Gospel: 

In the beginning was the Word; and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. The same was in the beginning with God. All things were made by Him, and without Him was not anything made that was made. --St. John I: 1-3 By the Word of the Lord were the heavens made.
Again: 

He spoke and it was done. --Psalm 33: 6, 9 
Upholding all things by the Word of His Power.--Hebrews 1:3 
The grass withereth, the flower fadeth but the Word of God shall stand forever.--Isaiah 40:8 
Forever, O Lord, Thy Word is settled in heaven.--Psalm 119:89 St. Paul said: For the Word of God is quick (living) and powerful and sharper than any two-edged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of thoughts and interests of heart. --Hebrews 4:12
Hinduism: According to the Hindu theological books, the whole creation was made through Nad. They also refer to It as Akash Bani (voice coming down from the Heavens). We have references to It even in the Vedas, the ancient scriptures of the world. We read of It in the Upanishads, as for instance, the Nad Bind Upanishads, which deal with the matter in a very lucid manner. The Hatha Toga Pradipaka also speaks of this Sound Principle. 

He has taken the support of the Word, the melodious Tune. 
-- Chandogya Upanishad 
Let Yogi sit on Sidh Asan and while practising the Vaisnavi mudra, 
he should hear the Sound through his right ear. 
--Nad Bind Upanishad 
By communion with the Word he will become deaf to the external sounds, 
and will attain the Turiya Pad or a state of equipoise within a fortnight. 
--Nad Bind Upanishad First the murmuring sounds resembling those of the waves of oceans, 
the fall of rain and the running rivulets and then Bheri will be heard 
intermingled with the sounds of bell and conch, etc.
Madame Blavatsky, the founder of the THEOSOPHICAL SOCIETY, in her book "Voice of the Silence," states that several sounds are heard when holding communion. "The first is like the nightingale's sweet voice, chanting a parting song to its mate. The next, resembles the sound of silver cymbals of the Dhyanis, awakening the twinkling stars. It is followed by plain melodies of the ocean's spirit, imprisoned in the conch shell, which in turn gives place to the chant of Vina. The melodious flute-like symphony is then heard. It changes into a trumpet-blast, vibrating like the dull rumbling of a thunder cloud. The seventh swallows all other sounds. They die and then are heard no more." 
Mohammedanism: Among the Muslim Sufis, it is known as Sultan-ul-Azkar, (the king of prayers). Another order of Sufis calls it Saut-i-Sarmadi, (the Divine Song). They also call it Nida-i-Asmani, (the sound coming down from the (Heavens), Kalam-i-Qadim (the ancient sound) and the Kalma or Word. The fourteen regions were made by the Kalma--the Word. 
Khawaja Hafiz, a great divine, says:

From the turret of the Heaven a call bids thee Home. 
But fallen into the snares thou listeneth not. 
No one knows where the Mansion of the Beloved lies, 
But sure enough the chiming of the bells proceeds therefrom.
Again: 

Take the stop-{censored} from thy ears, and hear thou the voice of emancipation, 
coming to thee. 
Attach not to the material world. 
The Elixir of life is showering from above. 
The beat of love while sounding in the Heavens, 
Sounds blessings to the souls of the devotees."
Maulana Rumi, in his Masnavi says: 

Grow not skeptical, but attune thyself to the Sound coming down 
from the Heavens. 
Thy soul shall have revelations from afar. 
What are these but glimpses of the Unrevealed: 
Were I to speak of these sweet melodies 
Even the dead shall rise from their graves.
Again:

Rise above the horizon, O brave soul, and hear the melodious song 
coming from the highest heaven.
Prophet Mohammed says:

The Voice of God comes unto my ears as any other sounds.
Shah Niaz, another Muslim devotee, says: 
Soul is the Will and the Secret of God. Its meditation is carried without the help of tongue and palate. Alas! thou art stuck fast in the physical bondage and do not hear the Holy Sound of God. My Beloved is speaking to thee all the while, but woe to thee for thou heareth not the Voice. 
The whole universe is resounding with the Sound, and thou hast only to open the door of thine ear. 
For opening the ear, it is sufficient to stop hearing the outer sounds. If you do this, you will hear the perpetual and unending Sound. It is infinite and has no beginning nor end, and on account of that, it it called Anhad (without any limits). Without this Word--the Eternal Sound- an infinite expression of the Infinite, the world could not have come into existence. Hold communion with the Melodious Sound and lose yourself in it, O wise man. 
Kabir Sahib says: 
Without the Word, Sound or Eternal Song, the soul sees not. Where could she go? As she cannot fathom the mystery of the 'Word,' she is wandering from place to place. --Kabir 
Mind hankereth after evils; through the Word, the Master restraineth it. 
--Guru Teg Bahadur 
Through the medium of Word, soul doth cross the endless ocean of matter. Lowly Nanak, therefore, glorifies His Naam (the Word). --Ram Kali M.1 
The Word is both earth and ether. TheSe had their being through the Word. This Word expressed itself in other aspects as well. The whole creation sprang up after the Word. O Nanak, that endless Word is reverberating in each heart. 
The all-pervading Word has attracted all my mind. What else have I to think of? Communion of the soul with the Word creates everlasting Bliss. At-one-ment with the Lord procures the Essence of Joy and Peace. --Shri Rag M.1 
I am emancipated. The God-Man has un-fettered me. Through the communion of soul with the Word, I have gained the resplendent seat of honour: O Nanak, the all-pervading Naam or the Word dwelleth in the hearts of all. The company of the Gurmukhs procures communion with It. --Malar M.1 
Far off, on the other shore, is my Beloved. The God-man's Word, alone, carries the soul across. In the company of saints, man is in clover and never repents. 
--Tukhari M.1 
How can the ignorant get to the principle of union of soul with the Word ? Without communion with the Word, soul comes and goes. O Nanak, the Gurmukh who is himself emancipated, meets by the merciful Writ of the Lord. --Maru M.1 
The creation and the ultimate dissolution of the universe is caused through the Word. Again, through Word, it takes its existence anew. --Magh M.3 
By good luck, the Lord consort has become ours. The Endless Song (the Word), resounding everywhere, gives a clue to His Court. --Bilawal M.5 
The Word made all the earthly systems. --Gauri M.5 

Tulsi Das says: 
He is the true saint, who talks about the secret of the Divine Word (the Eternal Song). Having scrutinised the Unknowable and the Unthinkable. He has realised the Bani (the Eternal Song).


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

namjap said:


> Pray for Truth and Say Satsriakaal
> 
> Dear All and Sardar Jee,
> 
> ...


 

Naamjap Ji,

Guru Ji explained everything- THEIR OWN REAL EXPERIENCE and OTHER GOD REALIZED SOUL'S EXPERIENCES.

If Guru's words dont give you understanding- who am I!


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

pauVI ]
siqguru syiv insMgu Brmu cukweIAY ]
siqguru AwKY kwr su kwr kmweIAY ]
siqguru hoie dieAwlu q nwmu iDAweIAY ]
lwhw Bgiq su swru gurmuiK pweIAY ]
mnmuiK kUVu gubwru kUVu kmweIAY ]
scy dY dir jwie scu cvWeIAY ]
scY AMdir mhil sic bulweIAY ]
nwnk scu sdw sicAwru sic smweIAY ]15]


Pauree:
Serve the True Guru fearlessly, and your doubt shall be dispelled.
Do that work which the True Guru asks you to do.
When the True Guru becomes merciful, we meditate on the Naam.
The profit of devotional worship is excellent. It is obtained by the Gurmukh.
The self-willed manmukhs are trapped in the darkness of falsehood; they practice nothing but falsehood.
Go to the Gate of Truth, and speak the Truth.
The True Lord calls the true ones to the Mansion of His Presence.
O Nanak, the true ones are forever true; they are absorbed in the True Lord. ||15||


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

Sardara Ji,

I think we posted at the same time. You may want to review the additions made to my post and comment on them also.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

still the same NaamJap Ji,



Guru Ji explained everything- THEIR OWN REAL EXPERIENCE and OTHER GOD REALIZED SOUL'S EXPERIENCES.

If Guru's words dont give you understanding- who am I! 




Me neech like to share Guru Ji's words: Guru Ji's True Experience-The Eternal Truth. 
Whose experience can be greater than Guru Ji's!


pauVI ]
siqguru hoie dieAwlu q srDw pUrIAY ]
siqguru hoie dieAwlu n kbhUM JUrIAY ]
siqguru hoie dieAwlu qw duKu n jwxIAY ]
siqguru hoie dieAwlu qw hir rMgu mwxIAY ]
siqguru hoie dieAwlu qw jm kw fru kyhw ]
siqguru hoie dieAwlu qw sd hI suKu dyhw ]
siqguru hoie dieAwlu qw nv iniD pweIAY ]
siqguru hoie dieAwlu q sic smweIAY ]25]


Pauree:
When the True Guru is merciful, then your desires will be fulfilled.
When the True Guru is merciful, you will never grieve.
When the True Guru is merciful, you will know no pain.
When the True Guru is merciful, you will enjoy the Lord's Love.
When the True Guru is merciful, then why should you fear death?
When the True Guru is merciful, the body is always at peace.
When the True Guru is merciful, the nine treasures are obtained.
When the True Guru is merciful, you shall be absorbed in the True Lord. ||25||


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 7, 2008)

Sardara123 said:
			
		

> Guru Ji's True Experience-The Eternal Truth.
> Whose experience can be greater than Guru Ji's!


 
Nobody's. 


I am always surprised at those people who call themselves Sikhs and they keep on telling that they can't understand Gurbani. There is always an excuse readily available-it is poetry(and they will be the first ones to explain a song otherwise), don't know punjabi(and they will learn French to visit france where they stay just for a week, but can't learn Gurmukhi for their Guru which they want to understand for ever),
English translation is off the context(for everything they dont believe and anything that is according to their thinking, translation is never wrong there). 

All excuses to stop and discourage others from reading the Eternal Truth. These are the people who are always on the verge of proving -God is Guru but Guru is NOT God, Gurbani explains it to be true both ways: God is Guru and Guru is God, but for them it can't be beacuse they say so.



In the name of contemplation and Vichaar they want to debate and pose to be confused at any reply you will make- Gurbani or your own understanding. 

One who is a Sikh(in reality)- believes in every word of Guru Ji. Sardara Ji keep on guiding us with Gurbani as you have been. Please continue.

For a new Sikh:

If a person is exploring Sikhi, He must read SIRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI Because the person has to taste the truth before accepting it, AND GURBANI IS THE TRUTH.

Charan Saran Guru Ek Paindaa Jai chal
Satguru Kot Paindaa Aagay Hoi Layte Hai


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

*Water of Life is also known as Naam.*​ 

*A *connection with this awakens the soul and makes it aware of the God within. It is no good saying, "dollar, dollar," if one wishes to have money; it must be earned in some way.


By uttering the name of the Lord, one may gain some small interest in Him, or get some direction toward Him, which will certainly earn good karma; but it does not give a connection with Him. ​

It is something quite different to see that Power working in reality, and to thereby know that oneself is not the doer of anything.​


_A _Gurumukh is he who has become the mouthpiece of his Guru, one who truly takes the Guru as the ever-present Lord and keeps his head low before all his Guru's commands. ​



The best attitude of mind is to sincerely serve in humility, and in more and more humility._Then the Guru will __come by himself. _God Himself makes the soul hungry-and then He feeds it.​


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

_Those who do the dhyan of the __Naam are accepted at God's __court;_
_For them, 0 Nanak, will 1 forever __sacrifice myself._

Those who meditate on Naam not only succeed spiritually but in worldly attainment also. They are the lighthouses which give Light to the whole world as long as they are in the world. 
Christ also  said, *As *long _us I urn in the world, __I am the light of the world _[John 9:5].​


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

So the Gurumukh's life is lived in constant remembrance. The new life starts from initiation, and then he lives on remembrance, remembrance, remembrance which increases that new life-it begins to _surge _within. As a person thinks, so does he become. It starts as a
remembrance, but eventually the remembrance occurs by itself-that means he​has become that very remembrance.

*The True Master* never says, "I am the Guru," but rather "God is the Guru." 
Guru Gobind Singh says,​​_Think of me as the servant-but there __is no difjerence between us. _He also says, I _have come to see the world's play._​_
_


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 7, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar


Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi


SGGS JI

SATGURU PRASAAD​



ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
aasaa mehalaa 5 ||
Aasaa, Fifth Mehl:

ਗਾਵਿ ਲੇਹਿ ਤੂ ਗਾਵਨਹਾਰੇ ॥ 
gaav laehi thoo gaavanehaarae ||
O singer, sing of the One,

ਜੀਅ ਪਿੰਡ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਅਧਾਰੇ ॥ 
jeea pindd kae praan adhhaarae ||
who is the *Support of the soul,* the body and the breath of life.

ਜਾ ਕੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਸਰਬ ਸੁਖ ਪਾਵਹਿ ॥ 
jaa kee saevaa sarab sukh paavehi ||
Serving Him, *all peace is obtained.*

ਅਵਰ ਕਾਹੂ ਪਹਿ ਬਹੁੜਿ ਨ ਜਾਵਹਿ ॥੧॥ 
avar kaahoo pehi bahurr n jaavehi ||1||
Y*ou shall no longer go to any other. ||1||*

ਸਦਾ ਅਨੰਦ ਅਨੰਦੀ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਗੁਨ ਨਿਧਾਨ ਨਿਤ ਨਿਤ ਜਾਪੀਐ ॥ 
sadhaa anandh anandhee saahib gun nidhhaan nith nith jaapeeai ||
My Blissful Lord Master is forever in bliss; meditate continually and forever, on the Lord, the treasure of excellence.

ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ ਤਿਸੁ ਸੰਤ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਜਿਸੁ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਮਨਿ ਵਾਸੀਐ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
balihaaree this santh piaarae jis prasaadh prabh man vaaseeai || rehaao ||
I am a sacrifice to the Beloved Saints; by their kind favor, *God comes to dwell in the mind. ||Pause||*

ਜਾ ਕਾ ਦਾਨੁ ਨਿਖੂਟੈ ਨਾਹੀ ॥ 
jaa kaa dhaan nikhoottai naahee ||
*His gifts are never exhausted.*

ਭਲੀ ਭਾਤਿ ਸਭ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਹੀ ॥ 
bhalee bhaath sabh sehaj samaahee ||
In His subtle way, *He easily absorbs all.*

ਜਾ ਕੀ ਬਖਸ ਨ ਮੇਟੈ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
jaa kee bakhas n maettai koee ||
*His benevolence cannot be erased.*

ਮਨਿ ਵਾਸਾਈਐ ਸਾਚਾ ਸੋਈ ॥੨॥ 
man vaasaaeeai saachaa soee ||2||
*So enshrine that True Lord within your mind. ||2||*

ਸਗਲ ਸਮਗ੍ਰੀ ਗ੍ਰਿਹ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਪੂਰਨ ॥ 
sagal samagree grih jaa kai pooran ||
His house is filled with all sorts of articles;

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਦੂਖ ਨ ਝੂਰਨ ॥ 
prabh kae saevak dhookh n jhooran ||
God's servants never suffer pain.

ਓਟਿ ਗਹੀ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਪਦੁ ਪਾਈਐ ॥ 
outt gehee nirabho padh paaeeai ||
*Holding to His Support, the state of fearless dignity is obtained.*

ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਸੋ ਗੁਨ ਨਿਧਿ ਗਾਈਐ ॥੩॥ 
saas saas so gun nidhh gaaeeai ||3||
With each and every breath, sing of the Lord, the treasure of excellence. ||3||

ਦੂਰਿ ਨ ਹੋਈ ਕਤਹੂ ਜਾਈਐ ॥ 
dhoor n hoee kathehoo jaaeeai ||
*He is not far from us, *wherever we go.

ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਤਾ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਈਐ ॥ 
nadhar karae thaa har har paaeeai ||
*When He shows His Mercy, we obtain the Lord, Har, Har.*

ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ਕਰੀ ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰ ਪਾਸਿ ॥ 
aradhaas karee poorae gur paas ||
I offer this prayer to the Perfect Guru.

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਮੰਗੈ ਹਰਿ ਧਨੁ ਰਾਸਿ ॥੪॥੫॥੯੯॥ 
naanak mangai har dhhan raas ||4||5||99||
Nanak begs for the treasure of the Lord's Name. ||4||5||99||​ 

Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan


Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa


Gurbani Gavo Bhaee


charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

*INTOXICATION*

_The intoxication __of Naam, 0 Nanak, inebriates __day and night. _

Guru Nanak met the famous King Babar and boldly told him, "The intoxication you enjoy in the evening wears off in the morning, but the intoxication I enjoy remains night and day." It is the soul's color--or you can call it the color of Ram. He who meets the Satguru and follows his word, gets this color.

_Satguru is the Giver of this blessing,_​

_which he gives out of compassion_​ 
*Thank You Sardara and Ambar Jios,*​ 
*I've got my answers in this beautiful satsang. May the force be with you.*​


----------



## Pyramid (Feb 7, 2008)

mann re gurmukh agann nivaar
gur ka kahyaa mann vasai haumae trisna maar(please forgive me for my spellings)


Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 7, 2008)

namjap said:


> _*and enshrine love for the True Word of His Bani.*_
> _*Then, you shall find the Gate of Salvation.*_
> 
> Kaur 1 Ji,
> ...



ਭਨਤਿ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਕਰੇ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
bhanath naanak karae veechaar ||
Prays Nanak, practice contemplation,

ਸਾਚੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਿਉ ਧਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
 saachee baanee sio dhharae piaar ||
and enshrine love for the True Word of His Bani.

ਤਾ ਕੋ ਪਾਵੈ ਮੋਖ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥ 
thaa ko paavai mokh dhuaar ||
Then, you shall find the Gate of Salvation.
( Ang 661)

saachee = True

 baanee = Gurbani in Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji


As Banee is:

Satigur  kee bani satt saroop hai gurbani baneeai

 The Word of the True Guru/God 'Bani' is the embodiment of Truth; therefore, realize Gurbani 
(Ang 304)


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

AmbarDhara said:


> I am always surprised at those people who call themselves Sikhs and they keep on telling that they can't understand Gurbani. There is always an excuse readily available-it is poetry(and they will be the first ones to explain a song otherwise), don't know punjabi(and they will learn French to visit france where they stay just for a week, but can't learn Gurmukhi for their Guru which they want to understand for ever),
> English translation is off the context(for everything they dont believe and anything that is according to their thinking, translation is never wrong there).
> 
> All excuses to stop and discourage others from reading the Eternal Truth. These are the people who are always on the verge of proving -God is Guru but Guru is NOT God, Gurbani explains it to be true both ways: God is Guru and Guru is God, but for them it can't be beacuse they say so.
> ...


 


One needs to become Gurmukh, that's it. All doubts can get cleared only this way.

GuruDuarai Hoi Sojhi Paaisee


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 7, 2008)

All good actions bear the fruit of reward, but unless one sees for one's own self, the I-hood remains, and so we remain chained to the wheel of births and deaths. How can the ego be killed? ​ 
_Shabd burns the ego and attachment _
_when the Gurumukh sees the Jyoti _[Light] _within. _​ 
It is then that one begins to see that the Lord is doing everything. 

_What can the poor Wooden puppet do?__The Puppeteer knows. _​

*Hymn by one such great soul who had this realization:*​ 
_The true facts and stories of the __Lord are told by the Guru, _
_who __is the true friend; __Unto Him I joyfully surrender myself __in sacrifice._​ 
This is a hymn of Guru Ramdas Ji , who saw his Guru as he truly was: one who spoke to them of his experience with God. There are those who give statements about God from the level of the intellect; but there are the rare few also who speak from actual experience. Many
are just lecturers-we should be grateful to anyone who has taught us even a little. Every Saint has his past, and every sinner a future. ​ 
Guru Amar Das says,​ 
_From the lowest _​
_I became pure, ever_

_since I sat at God's feet, in the Guru._
_I __was like a stone sinking in water; He_
_lifted me up, praise be to the Lord._​ 
When one is pulled up above the level of the senses, one realizes how low one was. Great is the Guru, who not only pulls us up and gives an experience of the Lord, but remains our true friend always. ​ 
What is a true friend? 
_A True Friend_
_is one who is ulways with you, and never __leaves you; He appears even when one is called upon to account for one's actions. Worldly friendship is plentiful enough - children, relatives, acquaintances - but they last as long as selfish desires are fulfilled. _​


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 8, 2008)

mhlw 1 mlwr ]
pr dwrw pr Dnu pr loBw haumY ibKY ibkwr ]
dust Bwau qij inMd prweI kwmu k®oDu cMfwr ]1]
mhl mih bYTy Agm Apwr ]
BIqir AMimRqu soeI jnu pwvY ijsu gur kw sbdu rqnu Awcwr ]1] rhwau ]
duK suK doaU sm kir jwnY burw Blw sMswr ]
suiD buiD suriq nwim hir pweIAY sqsMgiq gur ipAwr ]2]
Aihinis lwhw hir nwmu prwpiq guru dwqw dyvxhwru ]
gurmuiK isK soeI jnu pwey ijs no ndir kry krqwru ]3]
kwieAw mhlu mMdru Gru hir kw iqsu mih rwKI joiq Apwr ]
nwnk gurmuiK mhil bulweIAY hir myly mylxhwr ]4]5]


First Mehl, Malaar:
Others' wives, others' wealth, greed, egotism, corruption and poison;
evil passions, slander of others, sexual desire and anger - give up all these. ||1||
The Inaccessible, Infinite Lord is sitting in His Mansion.
That humble being, whose conduct is in harmony with the jewel of the Guru's Shabad, obtains the Ambrosial Nectar. ||1||Pause||
He sees pleasure and pain as both the same, along with good and bad in the world.
Wisdom, understanding and awareness are found in the Name of the Lord. In the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, embrace love for the Guru. ||2||
Day and night, profit is obtained through the Lord's Name. The Guru, the Giver, has given this gift.
That Sikh who becomes Gurmukh obtains it. The Creator blesses him with His Glance of Grace. ||3||
The body is a mansion, a temple, the home of the Lord; He has infused His Infinite Light into it.
O Nanak, the Gurmukh is invited to the Mansion of the Lord's Presence; the Lord unites him in His Union. ||4||5||


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 9, 2008)

Sat sangati kaisee jaaneeyai. Jithai eko naam vakhaaneeyai:
How is the Society of the saintly souls to be known? 
There, only God's Name is chanted (sggs 72)

Attributes Of _Saadh Sangat_ 

In addition to defining it, the Gurbani also provides us with numerous redemptive attributes of _Saadh Sangat_. A few of these divine attributes are summarized as follows. For example, in the True Association:

The joy of God's Kirtan is obtained (1204).
_Prema-Bhagti_ or loving devotion of God wells up (sggs 384).
One is rid of false ego (sggs 1181).
God's Name tastes sweet (sggs 272).
God's Name is churned (sggs 587)
The treasure of Naam is obtained (sggs 271).
_Hari-Ras_ or God's elixir is attained (sggs 374).
Practice of _Naam-Simran_ or God's meditation becomes easy (sggs 262).
The God's Name abides in the mind (sggs 1417).
Spiritual awakening takes place (215).
Mind's filth is removed (sggs 520).
Mind becomes calm and stable (sggs 271).
Fear and doubts depart (sggs 193).
One gets to drink Amrit or Lord's Name Nectar (sggs 299).
One become free of sinful reactions (sggs 271).
Five vices are restrained (sggs 271).
The sense of duality vanish (sggs 254).
Freedom from death and birth is attained (sggs 1146).
Discriminating intellect and spiritual wisdom are attained (sggs 377).
Evil-mindedness departs (sggs 503).
God's Path is found (sggs 1122).
One learns to serve (sggs 1182).
Eternal happiness and bliss is obtained (sggs 271).
Freedom from sorrows is attained (sggs 461).
All places of pilgrimage and ablution are realized (sggs 965).
The true Heaven is found (sggs 742).
Faith becomes strong (sggs 981).
Animosity departs (sggs 271).
True friends, intimates and helpers are found (sggs 453).
"Stable Abode" is found (sggs 1146).
The state of desirelessness is obtained (sggs 913).
Contentment is obtained (sggs 889).
Mental peace is attained (sggs 256).
Sinners become Pure and Accepted (sggs 861).
Mortal becomes Beauteous, Wise and Valiant (sggs 531).
The stage of absorption in devotion is attained (217).
Search for God becomes priority and reality (848).
Understanding of God's inexpressible gospel is realized (sggs 997).
Darkness of ignorance is dispelled and salvation is obtained (sggs 675).
Kundilini is awakened (sggs 1402).
God or the real Self is Realized (sggs 607).
Working in day-to-day life, we —consciously or unconsciously—collects a lot of inner "dirt" or pollution. _Saadh Sangat_ (Spiritual Association) helps detoxify us, removing all the pollutants we have collected. Thus, as the soap cleans the body of its dirt, the Spiritual Association cleans the mind of its corrupt thoughts. In the process, our ignorance gets dispelled. As this cleansing process progresses, the seeker feels more and more closer to his True Being (Pure Consciousness). 

[Source: TRUE ASSOCIATION (SAADH SANGAT)]


----------

